# CG Commadant Not Accepting Trans Ban



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If I were POTUS, I would fire him asap. Any thoughts from others?



> Coast Guard Commandant Admiral Paul Zukunft pledged not to "break faith" with all 13 transgender members of Coast Guard at a Tuesday event hosted by the Center for Strategic and International Studies.
> 
> Zukunft said he will not turn his back on transgender Coast Guardsmen in response to a question about the Coast Guard's first response to President Donald Trump's announcement last week that the U.S. government will not allow transgenders to serve in the military.
> 
> ...


Coast Guard Makes Promise To Transgenders | The Daily Caller

The Military Refusing An Order Is Bad | The Daily Caller


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Right now it's Trump's intent...not an official order.

As soon as it becomes official, if there is any push-back from those in charge...."you're fired".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CG is a strange operation . In peace time the Operates under the DHS. But still does fall under US Navy when ever necessary . Under title 10 CG is under the authority of the US Military.
Also title 14 makes it clear It is still a branch of the US Military. Because it falls under both DHS and US Military IMO President is still their CC.
Sure we can find a dozen federal Judges to disagree.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Right now it's Trump's intent...not an official order.
> 
> As soon as it becomes official, if there is any push-back from those in charge...."you're fired".


Very good point on the "intent" versus "order" issue.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Progs got promoted and wear stars, fill the halls of our bureaucracy.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> Right now it's Trump's intent...not an official order.
> 
> As soon as it becomes official, if there is any push-back from those in charge...."you're fired".


more like a statement from Prez Trump - the intent is obviously vested in the military high command - this isn't something personal on the POTUS side ...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

While it is not an offical order right now, this is what is wrong in the USA today. This guy thinks he can just ignor his superiors and do as he pleases. Everyone is on this band wagon now. Federal judges ignor the law. Politicians ignor the law. The media ignors the facts to push their agenda. It's a freaking free-for-all with half the country doing whatever the hell they please.

Because Washington is paralyzed I see no solution to this problem short of a civil war or some kind of military coup. I know this sounds drastic but I can't see any compromise between the left and right so this will only end when one side forcibly imposes order, probably at the end of a gun barrel.

The only other way I can see out of this mess may be if an outside enemy (NOKO?) would attack us and bring the 2 sides to their senses to unite against a common enemy. But I really doubt that even this would happen. An attack on CONUS would probably be seen as an opportunity by the bad actors to revolt against our government and push their liberal socialist agenda even further.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Progs got promoted and wear stars, fill the halls of our bureaucracy.


They replaced the good men fired by that bastard, O'thigger. About 150 good men gone.

The president IS commander in chief, he can shitcan any of those officers he pleases to, reason or not.

The dork in charge of the CG is a PC turd that needs to go just for what he has already said,

for the breaking the continuity of command at the highest level..

His words show where he stands, politically, a PC progressive, hell he may even be a queer!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The media has the American public believing having transgenders in the military is established policy.
It is not.
Obama, in the waning days of his administration, ordered the military to formulate policies and give all the troops sensitivity training with a target implementation date of July 1, 2017 for transgender integration.
Secretary of Defense Mattis over a month ago ordered that the implementation not begin, "pending further review". Therefore transgenders being allowed to serve openly has never even begun. 
I personally have nothing against transgenders, I feel a certain compassion for them as they are clearly sick individuals. However, it is not a civil right to serve in the US military. The US military has the right, the obligation, and does discriminate in order to get the best qualified individuals in its ranks. Diabetes? Nope. Obesity or even overweight? Nope. Low intelligence? Nope. Facial tattoos? Nope. The list is fairly long, and includes mental illness.
People may argue whether gender dysphoria is an official mental illness, but there should be no argument that those who have it are clearly not normal. In any sense of the word.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Great way to cap your career, you pandering Idiot!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Say isn't their a legal procedure in the military code of justice for ignoring a superior's direct orders called a court Marshall? Does this not result in loss of pay grade, imprisionment and dishonorable discharge?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No direct order has been issued yet.

Trump can just fire him now, just like that bastard O'thigger did to those other officers, no reason needed or given.

This *** can be fired just for his statement as justification. UCMJ is not needed here.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Uppity Far Left & Left have friends INSIDE the Military and Intelligence Community (Just as Bad Actors have infiltrated them also)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> If I were POTUS, I would fire him asap. Any thoughts from others?
> 
> Coast Guard Makes Promise To Transgenders | The Daily Caller
> 
> The Military Refusing An Order Is Bad | The Daily Caller


Demote him to a common swabby *Semen* (pun intended) and place him on potty duty to service the trannys ??? bathrooms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Very good point on the "intent" versus "order" issue.


 If you read the JCMJ all that is required is for an Officer is to make the intent known. CC is the senior officer.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I spent 5 years as a naval officer and what this guy did used to be unthinkable. If you disagreed with your superiors you pretty much kept it to yourself and you most certainly never publically stated that you would refuse to comply with orders. I guess this is the 'new' military. Part of Obama's fundamentally changing the country. Heaven help us. Our country is doomed!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I spent 5 years as a naval officer and what this guy did used to be unthinkable. If you disagreed with your superiors you pretty much kept it to yourself and you most certainly never publically stated that you would refuse to comply with orders. I guess this is the 'new' military. Part of Obama's fundamentally changing the country. Heaven help us. Our country is doomed!


RIGHT! O"thigger replaced the loyal Americans with PC traitorous **** like this one.

The intent was to turn our military into a useless collection of combat failures, like the Italians in WW2.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Hard to believe you guys are defending a commander in chief who makes a major policy change regarding all branches of the military, via a tweet without coordination with folks in the military. This is not a simple command like pick up that piece of paper, it is a change in policy. You first have to decide how such a change impacts members already in the service. Are they kicked out immediately, allowed to stay a set amount of time, or grandfathered in?

Yes, he is commander in chief and can make these decisions but damn it... do it properly. Talk with the heads of your departments first, work out the details & then announce the shift in policy. Get the F off Twitter! No one runs a company like that... much less an entire country.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> No direct order has been issued yet.
> 
> Trump can just fire him now, just like that bastard O'thigger did to those other officers, no reason needed or given.
> 
> This *** can be fired just for his statement as justification. UCMJ is not needed here.


 You sir should know it does not require the words direct order. Disciplinary action often not used when it should be. That Officer can be removed at anytime for any reason by the CC.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Trump has consulted with his military advisors. He has several generals on his staff. His SECDEF has stated he is against transgenders in the military. Our military is in the business of making war, Killing, Projecting power, and Intimidation. And ALL military decisions should be towards furthering that business. Being politically correct does nothing to increase our war fighting ability. Why should we, the taxpayers, fund medical bills, hormones, and transgender surgery out of our military budget? Take that money and buy better equipment for our soldiers. At the very least, that money would be better spent at the VA on better medical care for our wounded vets. An new artificial leg for awounded vet? Absolutely! A new artificial vagina for a trans sailor? I think not!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

To all of you offended by the President's decision I say:
WAH, WAH, WAH. Go to Sweden.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you guys know me. I am not pro trans... BUT since it was OKed and they came out... it is not fair to force them out now .. ok ban the enlisted of new folks sure but it is bad juju to say ok you are fine and then ban them once they out themselves...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> you guys know me. I am not pro trans... BUT since it was OKed and they came out... it is not fair to force them out now .. ok ban the enlisted of new folks sure but it is bad juju to say ok you are fine and then ban them once they out themselves...


Immediate honorable discharge with no possibility of any tranny related B.S. service related medical coverage.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Agree with Denton. I have nothing at all against trans or LGBT people. But I don't agree that the taxpayer should fund their medical expenses via the military budget. If you want your plumbing changed, you pay for it. I'll pay my share to defend the country. But not to have your weenie cut off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> you guys know me. I am not pro trans... BUT since it was OKed and they came out... it is not fair to force them out now .. ok ban the enlisted of new folks sure but it is bad juju to say ok you are fine and then ban them once they out themselves...


 Not a lot in Life is based on what a few or many think is fair. What some see as fair today is not next week.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Immediate honorable discharge with no possibility of any tranny related B.S. service related medical coverage.


One of them was at 18 years in... If he made it that far, can we let him have another 2 at least


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think this ban was a way to sniff out those beholden to the Obama era.

If top commanders agree with the ban, and enforce it = GOOD RESULT
If top commanders don't agree, but still enforce it as is their duty to follow chain of command= GOOD RESULT
If top commanders don't agree, and choose to not enforce, they are fired and replaced with those who respect chain of command = GOOD RESULT

They serve at the pleasure of the Commander in Chief, and have no official authority to overrule the directive, if it becomes official.
They're just identifying themselves as targets for removal at a later date.

I don't see a bad side here.
It will just take time.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, I can tell you my boy is keeping his yap shut. There are career ramifications that can filter down at this time. You can't speak out against the C in C, and you can't speak out against the Commandant.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

BTW: in reference to another thread, his freedom of speech have has not been denied or removed. Good sense tells him to freely choose not to exercise that right in order to maintain his career and status.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Trans people ain't got their heads screwed on right or tight, . . . 

If they can't take a leak and see how they were programmed from birth, . . . then they don't belong making programming decisions behind a rifle, tank, jet, . . . or even a swab and bucket.

They made the choice to choose that life style, . . . they can pay the price tag that goes with it, . . . which is out on the street, . . . period, . . . now !!!

Any individual in uniform that doesn't like the decision, . . . too bad, . . . open your yap about it, . . . and you can go too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I think this ban was a way to sniff out those beholden to the Obama era.
> 
> If top commanders agree with the ban, and enforce it = GOOD RESULT
> If top commanders don't agree, but still enforce it as is their duty to follow chain of command= GOOD RESULT
> ...


Bravo...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> One of them was at 18 years in... If he made it that far, can we let him have another 2 at least


Why? A good friend of mine from my PTSD group at the VA in the 1980's was a Marine Gunnery Sergeant who was forced out with 18 years of service. I know his story, he knows mine.
He was a survivor of the Khe Sahn Siege in Vietnam. Wounded there, too.
After they patched him up, they assigned him to be a Drill Instructor at Parris Island. He tried to do his assignment, but training all those young kids when he knew what awaited them became more than he could bear. He repeatedly requested transfer and was repeatedly denied. Finally they put him out with a General Under Honorable Conditions discharge.
I'll never forget his tears as he told about one young Marine dying in his arms at Khe Sahn. The kid's last words were "Gunny, take me home."

He was just an old Gunny. 
Damn, he deserved better than he got.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I knew a command sergeant major who had 9 months left to a 30 year retirement.

They wanted him to drive 75 miles to attend a civilian management college class under the continuing education program.

The time to get there would not work with his shift end, 15 min's to get there, 75 miles for the class start. 

He had a masters in ME and graduated from some leadership school but not enough for them.

They told him attend or be thrown out, they bounced him with 3 months left!

HE was heartbroken, combat tours in NAM and KOREA. Treated like shit.

We went to master gunners school together a few years earlier.

He is dead now.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Many of us know of horror stories of how good, brave men have served their country well but were later treated poorly by the command structure. That's exactly what p----s me off about this Coast Guard clown. He spouts disobedience but expects a pass because he sides with the PC liberal left. I am not proud to say it but I advise young people today to stay away from the military. Our troops are treated very poorly by their agenda driven leadership. And in many cases, I feel they are treated as throw-away consumables. It is one thing to sacrifice for an ideal and quite another thing to be sacrificed for an agenda. JMO


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The whole coast guard are a punch of fudge packers anyway, it has not always been that way, but over the last decade or so, they went from a FINE maritime security/rescue organ, too mediocre water-cops.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Trey Gowdy's
comments on the military (in response to the transgender
BS) 

Nobody has a
"right" to serve in the Military.
Nobody.
What makes people
think the Military is an equal opportunity employer? Very
far from it.
The Military uses
prejudice regularly and consistently to deny citizens from
joining for being too old or too young, too fat
or too skinny, too tall or too short.
Citizens are denied
for having flat feet,or for missing or additional fingers.
Poor eyesight will disqualify you, as well as
bad teeth. Malnourished? Drug addiction? Bad back? Criminal
history? Low IQ? Anxiety?Phobias? Hearing
damage? Six arms? Hear voices in your head? Self-identify as
a Unicorn?
Need a special access
ramp for your wheelchair? Can't run the required course
in the required time? Can't do the
required number of pushups?
Not really a
"morning person" and refuse to get out of bed
before noon?
All can be reasons for
denial.
The Military has one
job. War.Anything else is a distraction and a
liability.
Did someone just
scream "That isn't Fair"? War is VERY unfair,
there are no exceptions made for
beingspecial or challenged
or socially wonderful.
YOU change yourself to
meet Military standards. Not the other way
around.
I say again: You
don't change the Military... you must change
yourself.
The Military
doesn't need to accommodate anyone with special issues.
The Military needs to Win Wars.
If any of your
personal issues are a liability that detract from readiness
or legality... Thank you for applying and good luck in
future endeavors. Who's next in
line?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> The whole coast guard are a punch of fudge packers anyway, it has not always been that way, but over the last decade or so, they went from a FINE maritime security/rescue organ, too mediocre water-cops.


I take a deep offense at that. You have your right to an opinion as I have mine. And true there are good and bad in all organizations whether military or civilian.
Now I'm sorry you may have had bad experience with them, but at this point you are doing the same as cop bashing. I won't go any further at this point because I don't want to cause Denton or Cricket any extra work.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I thought about editing my post, but figured it's cheating to wait so long. 
What I should have said in the first Place was: the coast guard has seemingly been pushed into a role they were not intended for, water police like FWC(whole other story), and that has caused them to suffer.
Much of this has probably come from SOME poor leadership and from liberal policies on high. 
And yes, I did have a bad experience, nearly got shot. Not my fault, and frankly I should not really blame the officers involved so much as the other folks and the context.

My point overall was, in a country full of needless laws and bureaucracy, one more LE agency seems pointless. Why turn the coast guard into water cops, when IMO they should be turned loose to contain the border.
Sorry coastie.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> I take a deep offense at that. You have your right to an opinion as I have mine. And true there are good and bad in all organizations whether military or civilian.
> Now I'm sorry you may have had bad experience with them, but at this point you are doing the same as cop bashing. I won't go any further at this point because I don't want to cause Denton or Cricket any extra work.





jim-henscheli said:


> I thought about editing my post, but figured it's cheating to wait so long.
> What I should have said in the first Place was: the coast guard has seemingly been pushed into a role they were not intended for, water police like FWC(whole other story), and that has caused them to suffer.
> Much of this has probably come from SOME poor leadership and from liberal policies on high.
> And yes, I did have a bad experience, nearly got shot. Not my fault, and frankly I should not really blame the officers involved so much as the other folks and the context.
> ...


D

So we are all clear on this boys coastie Dads kids are NOT fudge packers, correct?
:vs_laugh:

JH, I hear you, Obama warped our entire military/ CG included

The USCG plays a lifesaving function along the Jersey Shore with 8 CG stations and the dauphins are alway buzzing our skies and I for one extend my thanks to these young men and women.

Now you boys kiss&#55357;&#56856; And make up&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm sure your boys are awesome coastie. In fact, the officer I ended up dealing with, who called off his dogs, was from one county over from my home in NC, so small world. He was decent, but that whole night, combined with the horror story of documenting my boat, l ft me with a real bad taste.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry for taking so long to get back. I was out with the grandkids. Apology accepted, and I agree that their mission has been corrupted. But they have been the one branch that has been under DoD, DHS, IRS, and any other alphabet organization the government can come up with. 
And while SAR and waterborne law enforcement is part of their mission, by looking at the new craft coming out, I think we are going to see a swing back toward coastal security.

You don't mount chain guns on 100ft boats to check life jackets, ya know?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And as far as butt holes, every branch has the little power trippers, just like the police forces. I can understand how they could leave a permanent taste.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

From what I can understand the Coast Guard is not part of the military but is under home land Security. It can be militarized at the order of Congress or the President. So maybe they dont have to do what Trump says at the present time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> From what I can understand the Coast Guard is not part of the military but is under home land Security. It can be militarized at the order of Congress or the President. So maybe they dont have to do what Trump says at the present time.


 They are still part of and under the US Military under title 10 and 14. However they have a DHS mission and in peace time come under DHS. That does not remove the connection to the Department of the Navy


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

No branch is kicking anyone out. If the order comes down from Mattis, as he is the real authority Trump is waiting on, then no one will be allowed in from then on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> No branch is kicking anyone out. If the order comes down from Mattis, as he is the real authority Trump is waiting on, then no one will be allowed in from then on.


 Trump is the authority. He may well delegate to Mattis how and when to implement the policy . Mattis serves under Trump


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I knew a command sergeant major who had 9 months left to a 30 year retirement.
> 
> They wanted him to drive 75 miles to attend a civilian management college class under the continuing education program.
> 
> ...


29 years as a sgtmaj gets a nice little retirment


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I know Trump is overall in charge, I guess what I was trying to say is he is waiting for Mattis to advise, and he will do as he recomends.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The higher you go the easier it is to replace you. Always another in line. The higher you go the more BS you deal with . One if the reason I left as a 1SG. enough was enough.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> 29 years as a sgtmaj gets a nice little retirment


Right, but that is not the point.

He got bounced because a requirement for continuing education was put in place.

He had about a year left when it was first required, why should have he had to go as a short timer?

They specified what and where he had to go, no alternative classes locally,

seven colleges and universities within 10 miles.

If they can screw over a dedicated lifer like him, who cares about some damn *** tranny low life EM?

Get them the hell out before we get into a real shooting war and they get someone killed while trimming a broken nail.

When I say real war, I mean against a real military with artillery, aircraft, armor and trained troops,

not the Hodge podge fanatics we are dealing with now. None of them have any kind of combat support.

Just a few 82MM mortars here and there, no heavy's, 122MM in a battery with FDC and an FO.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Right, but that is not the point.
> 
> He got bounced because a requirement for continuing education was put in place.
> 
> ...


The reason that the sgtmaj refused to go to the school was because he KNEW he was at the end.... had he been at 19 years he would have went

I have a hard time feeling sorry for the guy when he walks away with about 73% of pay for retirement
------------------

I knew a Gunny that was at 19.5 and they were not going to let him reenlist.. he went to hospital and admitted to having a drinking problem (he did not) and they held him for treatment (mandatory) he ended up with 20 years and 2 months and a retirement

I saw lots of vietnam vets get screwed by people that had not been there


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Maine-Marine, even if he was at 19.5 as you say, he could not have gone.

How do you change an over an hour and a half drive to 15 mins? Class would have been almost over when he got there.

He would have gone to a local college, and requested to do so, was denied making a change.

After spending 28 years in the regular army and guard,

I went out in 1988, would have liked to have made the 30 but my business came first.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Maine-Marine, even if he was at 19.5 as you say, he could not have gone.
> 
> How do you change an over an hour and a half drive to 15 mins? Class would have been almost over when he got there.
> 
> ...


was this national guard or reserve


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> was this national guard or reserve


Did the first 20 regular army, started in WW2, then Korea as a tanker, was in Germany for the Berlin crisis .

Got out of the regulars after 20, then the army guard came after him for CSM in the tank battalion under the try one program for retreads.

His regular civilian job was as an engineering manager for a large industrial power equipment manufacturer.

He would have had to drive to Boston after work in turnpike and downtown Boston traffic to get there, 1-1/2 to 2 hour drive.

Those education reg's apply to active, guard and reserve.

He got F****D for being a real, loyal american.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Semper Paratus! 227 and going strong.
Happy birthday to the USCG

To this report Commandant Admiral:
F YOU and your queers


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Semper Paratus! 227 and going strong.
> Happy birthday to the USCG
> 
> To this report Commandant Admiral:
> F YOU and your queers


 But not in the queer way..


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Pulled into port last night just in time to take Ms. Suppressive Fire on a tour.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 51202
> 
> 
> Pulled into port last night just in time to take Ms. Suppressive Fire on a tour.
> ...


Mount those guns! (The ones on the ship...)


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Did I mention after an exciting ( but brief) firefight outside of Puerto Rico he is in love with that chain gun? Guess what made the fight brief?:devil:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder what would become of the this policy as well as the policy against homosexuals should we ever have a conscripted military again. It seems like a very convenient loop hole for people to get out of serving.

I've never personally served in the military so I would never dare to question the wisdom from you veterans that have, especially the ones that retired from the service. Just my observation as a civilian is that the President of the United States is the Nations Chief Executive as well as the Commander In Chief of the Military. Therefore whether the Coast Guard is a part of DHS or a military organization, the president is the boss of everybody serving in it. If the boss makes a policy decision then its not up to his subordinates to disobey that policy. Just like any other private company they should be fired if they do so. Whether they agree or disagree with the decision is immaterial. If the American People feel that strongly about it then they need to take the issue to the 2020 ballot box.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I wonder what would become of the this policy as well as the policy against homosexuals should we ever have a conscripted military again. It seems like a very convenient loop hole for people to get out of serving.
> 
> I've never personally served in the military so I would never dare to question the wisdom from you veterans that have, especially the ones that retired from the service. Just my observation as a civilian is that the President of the United States is the Nations Chief Executive as well as the Commander In Chief of the Military. Therefore whether the Coast Guard is a part of DHS or a military organization, the president is the boss of everybody serving in it. If the boss makes a policy decision then its not up to his subordinates to disobey that policy. Just like any other private company they should be fired if they do so. Whether they agree or disagree with the decision is immaterial. If the American People feel that strongly about it then they need to take the issue to the 2020 ballot box.


Homosexuals are not banned, but that is a new situation in our history. We have always been able to field armies.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> He got F****D for being a real, loyal american.


again, I have a hard time feeling at all sorry for a sgtmaj that draws a retirement check for 29 years of service... he was gone in a few months anyway and frankly if his commander was not looking out for him, it was a good time to leave...

sgtmaj retirement pay with 20 active and 10 reserve is around $3,000 a month... plus you say he is working a regular job.... I do not think he was screw in any way shape or form... maybe he is disappointed he did not make 30 but he is sure not screwed... he was laughing every month on the 1st


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There have been homosexuals in the military for as long as there has been a military.
I probably served with some, although I was never aware of it. 
But transsexuals are a whole different thing. The way I understand it is they have to take hormones for the rest of their lives. The military budget, and the VA budget can not simply absorb these costs.
And what about the actual "reassignment" surgery? Will the government pay this, at a reputed $80,000 a case?

As long as there are veterans dying while waiting for care, as long as there is not sufficient money for proper prosthetics for wounded warriors, there must be no money made available for persons who were mentally unbalanced prior to service.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

As long as there are veterans dying while waiting for care, as long as there is not sufficient money for proper prosthetics for wounded warriors, there must be no money made available for persons who were mentally unbalanced prior to service.

I tried hitting the "like" button 173 times, but it only let's me like it once. So I thought I would repost it in case somebody missed what you said. 
RPD's statement should end all discussion on this thread. Go ahead and close it cricket, because anything else is just flatulence in a hurricane.


----------

